# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  معلومات قيمة عن فوائد تناول التمر

## حسين دراز

*تعتبر انواع التمور المختلفة من أفضل المغذيات التي قد يحصل عليها أي شخص حتى يكون بصحة أفضل، حيث أنها تحتوي على العديد من الفوائد التي تدخل الى الجسم و تعطيه ما يحتاجه من
مغذيات مطلوبة.

جعلت الفوائد الصحية الهائلة للتمور من أفضل مكونات النظام الغذائي اليومي . يُعتقد أن تناول تاريخ واحد في اليوم قد يكون مكونًا مهمًا لنظام غذائي صحي ومتوازن . يأتي هذا لم يكن مفاجئا كما مواعيد غنية في العديد من العناصر الغذائية، مثل الفيتامينات ، المعادن ، و الألياف . خلصت إحدى الدراسات إلى أن التمور هي غذاء مثالي تقريبًا لأنها تحتوي على مجموعة واسعة من العناصر الغذائية الأساسية والفوائد الصحية المحتملة.


يحتوي التمر على نسبة عالية من المحتوى المعدني ، وهو مفيد للعديد من الحالات الصحية مثل فقر الدم . مواعيد مرتفعة للغاية في محتوى الحديد ما هو مطلوب لnondevelopment من أعراض مثل التعب و الضعف التي ترتبط فقر الدم .يحتوي التمر على السكر والعديد من الفيتامينات الأساسية والبروتينات التي تساعد في زيادة الوزن . يحتوي كيلوغرام التمر على ما يقرب من 3000 سعرة حرارية ، وهي بالفعل كافية لتلبية متطلبات جسم الإنسان . إذا كنت تحاول زيادة الوزن ، فلا يمكن أن يكون هناك طعام آخر أفضل.يحتوي التمر على نسبة عالية من السكريات الطبيعية مثل الجلوكوز والفركتوز والسكروز التي تساعد في زيادة الطاقة.الفيتامينات الموجودة في التمر ضرورية للصحة العامة بما في ذلك الجهاز العصبي ووظائفه. يقلل من وقت الاستجابة من الدماغ ويزيد من السرعة والنشاط.غالبًا ما يتم تصنيف التمر على أنه غذاء ملين ، لذلك فهو يساعد الأشخاص الذين يعانون من الإمساك . وجود الألياف في التمر مفيد أيضًا لأولئك الذين يعانون من اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي. هذه الألياف تجعل هضم الطعام أسهل وأكثر كفاءة.نظرًا لوجود كميات كبيرة من المعادن ، فهو يساعد في تقوية العظام ومكافحة الأمراض المؤلمة والمنهكة ، مثل هشاشة العظام . يحتوي على معادن مثل السيلينيوم والمنغنيز والنحاس وغيرها الكثير. تساهم هذه المعادن في نمو عظام صحية.تناول التمر بانتظام مفيد جدًا لمعدتنا ويساعد في الحفاظ على صحة الجهاز الهضمي بسبب وجود المركبات الأساسية ، مثل الأحماض الأمينية والنيكوتين والألياف الغذائية. يساعد تناول التمر لفترات طويلة في التخلص من البكتيريا السيئة الموجودة في الأمعاء . ليس هذا فحسب ، بل إنها مفيدة أيضًا في تعزيز نمو البكتيريا الجيدة.التمر طريقة صحية ولذيذة لتقليل مستويات كوليسترول البروتين الدهني منخفض الكثافة (LDL) أو الكوليسترول السيئ في الجسم.تساعد الفاكهة في محاربة الأمراض المختلفة التي تصيب الأذن والحنجرة والأنف ، كما تساعد في تقليل مخاطر الإصابة بالعمى الليلي (عدم القدرة على الرؤية في الظلام أو في الضوء الخافت).أظهرت العديد من الدراسات أن التمر مفيد لزيادة القدرة على التحمل الجنسي عن طريق تقليل العقم الناجم عن الاضطرابات الجنسية المختلفة.يشيع استخدام التمر كعلاج للتسمم الكحولي. أنها توفر راحة سريعة ولها تأثير واقعي.يحتوي التمر على البوتاسيوم ، وهو وسيلة فعالة للسيطرة على الإسهال .كشف العديد من الباحثين أن التمر يساعد في الحد من مخاطر وتأثير سرطان البطن . تعمل الفاكهة أيضًا كمنشط أو دواء مفيد لجميع الفئات العمرية.التمر مفيد جدًا للحوامل حيث يساعد في الحفاظ على صحة جيدة.كما أن تناول التمر بانتظام مفيد أيضًا في حماية مينا الأسنان وتحسين قوتها ، كما أنه يساعد في تقليل مخاطر تسوس الأسنان لاحتوائه على الفلورايد.تساعد كمية الكبريت العالية الموجودة في التمر جسم الإنسان على محاربة الالتهابات والحساسية .يحتوي التمر على فيتامين ب 5 الضروري للحفاظ على شعرك. يقلل من تساقط الشعر ويحسن الشعر الهش وتقصف الأطراف. يساعد تناول 3-4 تمرات يوميًا في الصباح على تقليل مشاكل الشعر.يحتوي التمر أيضًا على نسبة عالية من مضادات الأكسدة ، والتي يمكن أن تساهم في العديد من فوائدها الصحية. تحتوي مضادات الأكسدة على العديد من الفوائد الصحية ، بما في ذلك تقليل مخاطر الإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض. تحمي مضادات الأكسدة خلاياك من الجذور الحرة ، وهي جزيئات غير مستقرة قد تسبب تفاعلات ضارة في جسمك وتؤدي إلى الإصابة بالأمراض.عندما تنخفض نسبة السكر في الدم ، فمن المرجح أن تشعر بالجوع. هذه مشكلة لأنها يمكن أن تؤدي إلى الإفراط في تناول الطعام. لحسن الحظ ، يمكن للعناصر الغذائية الغنية والسكريات الطبيعية الموجودة في التمر تجديد مستويات السكر في الدم بسرعة لتخفيف آلام الجوع.
التمر ثمار طبيعية ليس لها آثار جانبية. ومع ذلك ، فهي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من السكر ، وبالتالي ، يجب على المرء أن يقدّر الجرعة وفقًا لذلك. قد يزيد من الوزن ومستويات السكر في الدم إذا تم تناوله بشكل زائد.
*

----------

